# Any of you guys work in the oil industry?



## mack1 (May 26, 2010)

Looking to start a career in the oil industry.Assistant engineer from England.Will take roustabout/roughneck position to get some offshore experience.Can anyone help?Hopefully a gaffa or supervisor might read this post & give me a break.All valid offshore docs & certs.Ready to start asap.

Regards,

Peter.


----------

